# IPO seminar with Peter Verachtert



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter Verachtert will be giving a four day IPO Seminar April 25-28 in Gettysburg, PA.
The seminar will cover all three phases.
There are a limited number of working slots available. Working slots will be filled on a first come, first served basis. Working slots are $100/day for each dog/handler team for those who reserve their slot by March 1st. After March 1st the price is $125/day. 
Spectator slots are also available at $25/day.
For more information or to reserve your spot email [email protected]


----------

